# What words can inspire you?



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

"Do the thing you fear to do and keep on doing it... that is the quickest and surest way ever yet discovered to conquer fear."- Dale Carnegie
What about you?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> "Do the thing you fear to do and keep on doing it... that is the quickest and surest way ever yet discovered to conquer fear."- Dale Carnegie
> What about you?


"Life is a game. The harder you play, the more you win."


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

great thread...........


''Be fearful when others are greedy, and be greedy when others are fearful''

'' Losers let it happen, winners make it happen''

"The secret of success in life is for a man to be ready for his opportunity when it comes." 

"Success: willing to do what the average person is not willing to do." 

...........
''We tear ourselves and everyone else around us, to pieces for that inch...we claw with our fingernails for that inch...because we know,when we head up all those inches, that's gonna make the f***ing difference, between winning and losing! - Between living and dying. 


''Its because I'm still willing to fight and die for that inch...because, that's what living is! The six inches in front of your face...!!


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

"I am now allowing you to an unlimited amount of overdrafts without having to pay any fees for it what so ever" -- a Pi$$ed bank manager.

*****


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You have a deadline...

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My parents saying "We are disapointed in you.... " for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

and the management has decided to give you an out of turn salary raise beyond your wildest expectations!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Life has no mistakes just opportunities


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I love you!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime; give a man religion and he will die praying for a fish. – Anonymous


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can come and pick up that cheque we've been promising to pay you for 6 months....

If you go through life thinking it's all bull**** and it'll never happen, you'll never be disappointed!


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I love you!



When I hear this, I know it's time to watch my wallet!


*****


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> When I hear this, I know it's time to watch my wallet!
> 
> 
> *****


looks like you had a bad experience )))


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> looks like you had a bad experience )))


No, my wallet had 


****


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> When I hear this, I know it's time to watch my wallet!
> 
> 
> *****


Sorry you have never found someone that truly makes you happy mate.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

*



Be the change you wish to see in the world

Click to expand...

*_
Mahatma Gandhi_


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Sorry you have never found someone that truly makes you happy mate.


Since I know you really meant it, I'll have to say "thank you". But believe me I have not been looking (since my divorce 16 years ago). 

****


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

|James| said:


> _
> Mahatma Gandhi_



"When you change the way you look at things, the things you look at change"


StageAbility


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

The past is history
The future is a mystery
And today is a gift...that's why it's called the present


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Mathew Howell said:


> The past is history
> The future is a mystery
> And today is a gift...that's why it's called the present


Kung foo panda
lol
love that movie


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

"Live everyday like it is your last because death is certain life is not"


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

''The men who have succeeded are men who have chosen one line and stuck to it''


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> "Live everyday like it is your last because death is certain life is not"


that's the straight way to drugs, alcohol parties and swing clubs - those people think if they don't drink all 3 bottles from the bar today, they might miss the chance forever ))))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> Since I know you really meant it, I'll have to say "thank you". But believe me I have not been looking (since my divorce 16 years ago).
> 
> ****


I imagine you are very rich since you protected your wallet for the whole 16 years ))))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All that is necessary for evil to succeed is that good men do nothing

-


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Every time you take a risk or move out of your comfort zone, you have a great opportunity to learn more about yourself and your capacity


----------



## lailei (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't see others as doing better than you. Beat your own records EVERYDAY & you will surely find success! Remember success is a fight between YOU & YOURSELF.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

"We radiate that which we are, and others of like intent assemble"


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If a man shouts in an empty desert with no woman to hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

Each morning when I open my eyes I say to myself: I, not events, have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn't arrived yet. I have just one day, today, and I'm going to be happy in it.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

"This too shall pass"


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

''The harder you work, the luckier you get''


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> ''The harder you work, the luckier you get''


i know cases vice versa


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

"I have a dream ......."

***


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

For when I can love all of me, I will love all of you. Ford


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Matthew McConaughey and Lance Armstrong are out running at zilker park... Usually received in the form of a text, followed by a mad dash to get down there for some lovely sight seeing


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

"Is it ok if my friend joins us?"


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> "Is it ok if my friend joins us?"


If she has big coconuts, sure she can.

****


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> If she has big coconuts, sure she can.
> 
> ****


Why does she need to bring fruit?


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

"In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary.... Come again?"


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

hmm this has turned into a "favourite quotes" thread... but it's ok... I like.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

SBP said:


> Why does she need to bring fruit?


I have a toddler at home who quite likes coconut juice!

****


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting that your toddler likes the coconut juice and not you! 

Any famous people have running spots here in Dubai???  I need some Dubai inspiration.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Interesting that your toddler likes the coconut juice and not you!
> 
> Any famous people have* running spots* here in Dubai???  I need some Dubai inspiration.


Well those that do usually go to the pharmacy for some antibiotics - they clear up after a week or so...


----------

